

Don't Let 3rd Party APIs Fly Under the Radar - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/258973/Don-t-Let-3rd-Party-APIs-Fly-Under-the-Radar

======
ryanaxford
I just saw this happen with Yahoo. Their email homepage had an API error which
essentially took the whole thing down.

